# Scientific Angler Amplitude line



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone have experience with these new lines? They're pricey, but the hype makes them sound impressive.

One note: I checked with the local Orvis store and their fly guy told me that the lines have been breaking at the welded loop. Even showed me a couple on their store reels. Similar experiences?

Don't want to drop a buck thirty on a line that's going to fail, no matter the hype!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had very good luck with Scientific Anglers products...but wasn't aware of this new line. Its pricey. The reviews are very favorable...didn't see any reports of breaking at the welded loops, but honestly I never trust those loops anyway. Sorry can't help more.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like SA lines, but havenâ€™t tried the Amplitude. Iâ€™ve never had a welded loop break on a fish. Busted Tippets, bad knots breaking, bent open hooks, all of those, but not the welded loop to perfection loop connection.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

I have a handful of them and zero complaints. Super smooth casting and float great. Will see if they last as long as advertised. Sa lines are the best out there period. If you properly clean them with the small sandpaper pad you have a very long lasting line. All other companies you can "dress" the line which last only a little while, then gets sticky and starts sinking.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have an upcoming trip to the Great Land and needed a new cold water line for my 5 wt...so went with the Amplitude. 

I tried it out today in a warm water location and have to say I was totally impressed. For distance, it is superb enabling 80 ft casts routinely on the 5 wt. For handling, it is very good only drawback being some sizzling sounds when shooting through the guides. For shooting, it is the best I've ever used. Fantastic! Overall I'd give it 5 stars for limited applications.


It is advertised for "moderate and cold climates" and it did just wonderful in my fresh water ponds which are already above 75 deg. I don't anticipate using it in any of the tropical saltwater big fish places I like to frequent, but for most applications up to about 8 wt, I wouldn't hesitate to use it. 


Soon will have pictures of rainbows and grayling caught using this line...but for now the coppernose will have to do:


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

They make saltwater amplitude lines as well as tropical


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you should prolly cut the welded loop off and whip a loop or double nail-knot one on there.

that said, i've always been too lazy to do that and have never had a welded loop break. i fully realize that since i just said that the next fish i hook is going break the welded loop, but meh.

i don't see much point in spending more than what you can get a rio line for, unless of course you want the status symbol and the bragging rights. but that ain't gonna mean much if you and your fancy line are on a boat with some chump and his cruddy ol' 10 year old line and he can out-cast you. 

namsan?


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Acid test on the "Juan"*

Returned last night from a week in NM. Fished the San Juan for 4 days...2 drifting the lower river, 2 days wading and belly boating the upper river holes. The river flows had just been bumped up to the 600 cfs range which created a better lower river opportunity, and we were quick to jump on it. Nymphed mostly. I fished an Epic 686 mated to a new US-made Orvis Mirage III. The line (WF6F SA Amplitude Trout) performed well and roll casted effortlessly. Just let that S-glass rod do the work. The rod is nice with a fish on, too....very friendly to 5X/6X tippets. The only thing that I had to adjust to with the textured line (more noticeable to me than textured Orvis HD or Rio lines), was the irritation to my stripping index finger. Fixed that issue with one of those cute little Orvis finger cots.

We did the drifts with Animas Valley Anglers, guided by Derek and Bailey. Bailey is a talented and capable young woman who my wife REALLY enjoyed fishing with. Even had room in her boat for the pup. That went well until Flint began to cue in on the the strike indicator, realizing that every time it went down a fish came up! That's when he decided that his duty, as befitting any good gundog, was to hit the water in retriever mode and bring the fish to hand. A little bit of "correction" was necessary, but not enough to diminish his enthusiasm for the experience. Renee had double digit days...mostly wild browns with a few 'bows and even one cutbow thrown in for good measure. My son, Rhett, home for a bit before he started his post-bacc, pre-masters residency today, and I fished with Derek and enjoyed great success on wild browns to 20", with a smattering of rainbows. Both these young guides were fantastic and I recommend and endorse them without hesitation.

One note on guides: historically, in that part of CO and NM, I fish with Aaron Hyder (booked through AVA in Durango, as well) but he landed a full time teaching gig and guides only on his off days/holidays. I can't say enough good things about Aaron....he's one of the best ever and I've used guides all over the globe in fresh and salt.

Have a trip planned for the UU Bar before I turn my nose way west and north this summer, but the fires near Cimarron might put that in jeopardy. Last report I received was that the blaze was burning through a good part of the Philmont Scout Ranch that borders Funk's ranch. It would be a tragedy if those old cabins at the high altitude lakes were destroyed. It's beautiful and serene up there, and the wildlife experience is phenomenal. Not to mention the fact that the fishing can be incredible.

Another great trip...and the line did just fine. No complaints. Maybe a bull red on my 8 weight and that type line might break a welded loop. We'll see about that later on this year.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

good job!


looks a lot cooler than where i am.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Another acid test*

michaelp936 , here's another acid test...remote rivers in Alaska for the Leopard rainbows, dollys, and grayling.

This line performed terrific, flawlessly. Great distance and accuracy. After using it on my 5 wt in Alaska, I'll certainly consider it as the line of choice for replacement on some of my heavier rigs. I don't replace line often...like decades but this line is well worth the price. Its Excellent!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got an Amplitude Grand Slam on both my 10wt and my 8wt. They are exceptional lines. On my 10wt, I went from a Rio Tropical, which I think is a fairly low end line to the Amplitude and it felt like a completely different rod. The guy that runs my local shop cuts the welded loops off and ties a double nail not to a 10" section of mono with a loop on the other end.


----------

